# Grilling on the 4TH



## Rider Rick (Mar 30, 2010)

3-29-2010 009.jpg7-4.jpg[/attachment:3hug78uq]A sprinkled 20 unit appartment building with a 1# propane tank gas grill on a combustible balcony without a sprinkler head.Under the 2006 IFC Section 308.3.1 & 308.3.1.1 would the above grill be allowed?Rick

View attachment 1330


View attachment 1330


/monthly_2010_08/572953db6756d_3-29-2010009.jpg7-4.jpg.ced93b035e9f3f4df21ccc1164453749.jpg


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Grilling on the 4TH

I believe Washington State has banned grills in multi unit buildings.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Grilling on the 4TH

How many "grill" fires are from gas grills. I can understand a ban on charcoal grills and lighter fluids and 3 legged webers tipping over. A propane grill is no more a hazard than the gas stove inside the unit. From the looks of the baulaster spacing this building is a legacy code building (UBC) and if 16 units or less not sprinklered.



> Under the 2006 IFC Section 308.3.1 & 308.3.1.1 would the above grill be allowed?


 YesHow about natural gas grills can you find a restriction for them in the IFC?


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Grilling on the 4TH

The installation may be legal because its not connected to a 20 pound water capacity cylinder. The appliance appears to be using the 2.5 pound cylinder. However, under IFC Section 308.3.1.1, it sure looks like it's less than 10 feet from combustible construction (and I'm excluding the stand).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Grilling on the 4TH

The key is the size of the LPG tank. If it is 2.5 pounds water capacity or less there is no restriction on its placement on balconies or within 10 ft of combustible construction.

308.3.1.1 Liquefied-petroleum-gas-fueled cooking devices.

LP-gas burners having an LP-gas container with a water capacity greater than 2.5 pounds [nominal 1 pound (0.454 kg) LP-gas capacity] shall not be located on combustible balconies or within 10 feet (3048 mm) of combustible construction.

Now how about the different definitions between a balcony and a deck?

201.3 Terms defined in other codes.

Where terms are not defined in this code and are defined in the International Building Code, International Fuel Gas Code, International Mechanical Code or International Plumbing Code, such terms shall have the meanings ascribed to them as in those codes.

IBC- BALCONY, EXTERIOR. An exterior floor projecting from and supported by a structure without additional independent supports.

IBC- DECK. An exterior floor supported on at least two opposing sides by an adjacent structure, and/or posts, piers or other independent supports.

Can't tell by the picture if the grill is an a deck or balcony.

Don't you just love the I-Codes


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Grilling on the 4TH3-29-2010 008.jpg7-7.jpg[/attachment:31yyyz73]

View attachment 102


View attachment 102


/monthly_2010_08/572953b68bebe_3-29-2010008.jpg7-7.jpg.edbd01a0e50f2e380429d12772b1ad8a.jpg


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Grilling on the 4TH

From the Washington State Fire Code


```
WAC 51-54-3800 Chapter 38--Liquefied petroleum gases.Section 3801.1 Scope. Storage, handling and transportation ofliquefied petroleum gas (LP-gas) and the installation of LP-gasequipment pertinent to systems for such uses shall comply with thischapter and NFPA 58. Properties of LP-gas shall be determined inaccordance with Appendix B of NFPA 58.EXCEPTION: The use and storage of listed propane fired barbeque grills on R-2 decks and balconies with an approved containernot exceeding a water capacity of 20 pounds (9 kg) that maintain a minimum clearance of 18 inches on all sides,unless listed for lesser clearances.
```

20 pounds and 18 inches are the thresholds.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Grilling on the 4TH



> R-2 decks and balconies


And they included both


----------

